# New to model cars



## Apollo (Mar 8, 2013)

Which model kit should I get for my first car


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is such an open ended question....

Are you new to model building or just to car models?

What kind of cars do you LIKE? It is much more enjoyable to build something you like, even if it takes a bit more work.

Not all car kits are created equal. Some are much easier than others, obviously.

Most car kits require fairly extensive painting but a simple one color finish is much easier than, say, a multi colored NASCAR car.

There are a lot of very old kits on the market that, while "good" may not be great for a beginner. Older kits may not fit so well, have rougher molding, poorer engineering due to molding limitations 20-30-40-50 years ago.

While they cost a bit more, you might want to look at the Tamiya range of kits. Tamiya kits are very well engineered, molded, detailed and assemble with a minimum of problems. They do a vast range of 1/24 cars. A Japanese kit trend is the "curbside" in which the model has a simple chassis and no engine. You find some of these in the Tamiya range, but all of their kits are relatively easy to build. Tamiya also have very clear, detailed, instructions. You pretty much can't go wrong buying Tamiya kits.

Revell do some nice cars but they have a lot of very old kits mixed in with brand new kits. You sort of have to be in the know to get one that is going to be a good beginner kit. Same with AMT or MPC. A lot of their kits are old and may not be best to start with.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

First, welcome to the boards!!!!!!!
Second if you'r new to model building all together then you may want to find a snap together kit like TOS Enterprsie from Polar Lights.
Of course we realy don't know much from your first post on here.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Irish, I think he said his first car. 

Apollo, my suggestion is to start with a skill level 2 glue together. The subject can be anything that appeals to you but if you're older than 12 years old that's what I would suggest. Don't worry if you mess it up, as a matter of fact for the first one I wouldn't even worry too much about paint. Just work on assembly. I teach a modeling class and most of the young guys I get jump right into a Skill 2 car and do very well.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Apollo said:


> Which model kit should I get for my first car


I recommend you start to glue together kit, In this you will need filling glue, tape, and good quality paint.
To do really well once done, add the decals with water or a solution Decal "melt" into the plastic. The water should be fine.
If you want to go even further, weathering sets are useful to add oil marks and soot etc, it looks really good, and to finish with matt spray.

Good luck with the model!


----------

